# MTNL Triband Lan Sharing



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 30, 2005)

Well now since i recently sprung out a curiosity for Lan Sharing Via Private Hubs.The main question out here,Is there anyone in Mumbai area having the same ISP and possibly have Private Hubs created for sharing Lan resources?
If so then i wanted to know of some specific IP address(If anyone is willing to give it out)and the software being used for it (Either DC++ Or ODC)?
Technically i am a complete nOOB at DC++ Usage,so some additional Help will also be helpful.
Just one more thing will the download via Lan be considered in the Download Limit package of the MTNL Triband 256Kbps scheme?


----------



## c2b2 (May 18, 2006)

Many of my college friends and I have MTNL Triband Night Unlimited plan. We all stay at Mumbai. Please explain how can u share files with others (without using p2p clients) ?


----------



## mediator (May 18, 2006)

Well u can simply share net and files bet 2 pc's by simply connecting other pc with usb adsl cable to router! If u extend this go for wireless router and all ur pc's will be connected wirelessly!


----------



## cyrux (May 18, 2006)

MTNL lan sharing isnt possible unless u are connected through same hub or switch (wired or wireless)


----------

